# History of HVAC Industry Brands



## winkydink (Nov 9, 2006)

*I am posting this for whatever it is worth to anyone.

I found it on the web awhile back and am not sure how accurate it may be. It has been interesting to me.

I cut & pasted it here fearing a link to it might go dead. I have e-mailed the link and recieved no replies. The source and author are noted at end of next post. It will have to be placed in two posts due to length.
If it is already here somewhere on this forum I apologise in advance.
:euro: wink :wink:
====================================================

* History of HVAC Industry Brands
_Ever wonder who owns whom? Or what happened to your favorite brand of yesterday? Maybe this page will help. __
_
AAON: Evolved from John Zink/Sunbeam, makes packaged rooftop equipment.

ADDISON PRODUCTS: Purchased by Heat Controller in 1995, by Fedders in 2005.

AIRE-FLO:: Old Lennox tradename revived for use on economy line sold by Lennox dealers.

AIRQUEST: Name used by International Comfort Products.

AIRTEMP: Became a subsidiary of Fedders Corp. in 1976. See Fedders.

ALLIED AIR: Division of Lennox containing Air Ease, Armstrong, Concord & Ducane. 
AMANA : Formerly a division of Raytheon, now part of Goodman Manufacturing.

AMERICAN FURNACE [AFCO]: In 1968 became part of the climate control division of the Singer Co. In 1970 became Singer American Furnace. See Singer.

AMERICAN-STANDARD: Became Tappan Air Conditioning division in 1972. American-Standard purchased the Trane Company in 1984. American-Standard name revived in 1988.

ARCO: Acquired by SnyderGeneral in 1984 from Atlantic Richfield. Added to Climate Control unit as Arcoaire. In 1991 became part of Inter-City Products (now International Comfort Products) with brandmate Comfortmaker. In 1999, ICP was purchased by United Technologies, parent of Carrier.

ARKLA: Division sold to Preway, Inc. Preway sold Servel gas air conditioning to the Dometic Corp. High efficiency furnace technology sold to Trane. Servel name now sold by Robur.

ARMSTRONG:Founded by Lennox in 1928, became division of the Johnson Corp. in 1976. See Magic Chef. Name revived in 1988 to Armostrong Air after Lennox purchased the climate control line from Magic Chef.

BARD: Bard Manufacturing.

BOHN: A subsidiary of Lennox International.

BRYANT: A division of Carrier Corp-United Technologies.

CARRIER: A wholly owned subsidiary of United Technologies.

CENTURY: Century Engineering Corp, Cedar Rapids, purchased by Heat Controller in 1975. Century name still used by Heat Controller on products made by OEMs.

CLIMATEMASTER: Formed from the "marriage" of several brands, among them Friedrich ClimateMaster and California Heat pump. 
COLEMAN:  Heating division started in 1958. Bought by MacAndrews & Forbes Group in 1989, by Beacon International using the name Evcon Industries in 1990, by York International in 1994.

COMFORTAIRE: A tradename of Heat Controller. 

COMFORTMAKER: Old AFCO name revived at founding of SnyderGeneral by former Singer HVAC boss. See Singer. Comfortmaker now owned by Inter-City Products. In 1999, ICP was purchased by United Technologies.

COMMAND-AIRE: Water source heat pump maker now owned by American-Standard.

CONSOLIDATED: Out of business in late 1990s, remaining assets and furnace designs purchased by Texas Furnace Co. Was also sold as Premier

COOLERATOR, McGRAW-EDISON: Lasted listed as making HVAC products in 1978.

CRANE: Stopped making HVAC products in 1968. Furnace technology sold to Amana.

CUMBERLAND: A brand name used by American-Standard/Trane.

DAIKIN: Japanese manufacturer of commerical products and mini-splits. Now owns McQuay. 

DAY & NIGHT: Part of the BDP Co. division of Carrier Corp-United Technologies. Name being dropped as of late 1997.

DELCO: Old GM appliance division last listed in 1964.

DUCANE: Purchased by Lennox in 1999.

DUNHAM-BUSH: Most divisions sold to Topgroup Holdings Berhad of Malaysia.

DUOMATIC-OLSEN: Canadian maker changed name to DMO Industries with Olsen & Airco as brand names.

ECR INTERNATIONAL: North American brands include Airco, Dunkirk, Hyundai, EMI, Olsen, Oneida Royal, Pennco, Retroaire, Utica
ELECTRIC-FURNACE-MAN:  Now known as EFM Company making boilers & furnaces

EUBANK: Purchased by Fedders
FANDAIRE:  Last A/C units manufacturered in 1962.

FASCO: Stopped making HVAC products in 1983.

FRASER-JOHNSTON: Became part of Westinghouse. Name dropped in 1978 with end of Westinghouse HVAC products. Name now used by York International.

FEDDERS: Left the unitary market around 1980. Sells window units under Fedders, Climatrol, Airtemp, Hunter, Emerson brands.

FRIEDRICH: Residential HVAC acquired by ARCO in early 80s. In 1985 became Friedrich Climate Master Inc. selling water source heat pumps. Friedrich name dropped from tradename in 1987. Friedrich HVAC products evolved into Arcoaire. Friedrich name still used on window units & mini splits after purchase of Zoneaire from ICP.

FRIGIDAIRE: GM appliance brand name now owned by White Consolidated licensed by Nordyne.

GAFFERS & SATTLER: In 1969 became a subsidiary of Magic Chef. Name no longer used.

GENERAL ELECTRIC: HVAC division purchased by the Trane Company in 1982.

GIBSON: Name used by Nordyne under license. 
GOODMAN MFG : Started by contractor Harold Goodman in 1982, purchased from the Goodman family in 2004 by Apollo Management. 
GREEN COLONIAL: Des Moines company stopped making HVAC products in 1975.

HALL-NEAL FURNACE: Indianapolis company last listed in 1966.

HASTINGS: Last listed in 1964, now manufacturers unit & duct heaters.

HEIL-QUAKER: Purchased by Inter City Gas, Toronto, from Whirlpool Corp. Tempstar name added to replace Whirlpool name. HVAC division now part of International Comfort Products. In 1999, ICP was purchased by United Technologies.

HENRY FURNACE [MONCRIEF]: Purchased by Luxaire, Inc. Now part of York International.

HOME FURNACE: Became Home Furnace division, Lear-Siegler Inc. Became Miller Heating & Air Conditioning in 1986 after being acquired by Nortek Inc. Now listed as Nordyne. See Intertherm.

INTERNATIONAL COMFORT PRODUCTS: See Heil-Quaker. 
INTERNATIONAL HEATER:  In 1965 controlling interest acquired by Weil-McLain. Became International Heating & Air Conditioning division in 1973. Last listed in 1974. Weil-McLain now owned by United Dominion.

INTERNATIONAL OIL BURNER: Founded in St. Louis in 1919. Became Intertherm in 1969.

INTERTHERM: Became Nordyne company in 1987. Brandmate Miller. In 1998, Nordyne started marketing under White-Westinghouse brands Frigidaire, Philco, Tappan, Kelvinator & Gibson. Also making Maytag brand under license. Nordyne is OEM for Thermal Zone.

IRON FIREMAN: Now owned by Vapor Power, making power burners.

ITT: Stopped making HVAC products in 1983.

_*List Continued in following post*_


----------



## winkydink (Nov 9, 2006)

*List Continued*

HISTORY of HVAC INDUSTRY BRANDS continued from prior post

JANITROL: Division of Surface Combustion Co. became division of Midland-Ross in 1960, division of Tappan in 1977. Janitrol name sold to Goodman Mfg. in 1982. Also sold as Goodman & GMC.

JOHNSON, AIR-EASE: Founded in 1958 by C.A. Olsen (who started Luxaire) and brother-in-law Johnson. Became part of Magic Chef in 1972. Now owned by Lennox. Air Ease brand now part of Allied Air division of Lennox.

KELVINATOR: Name used by Nordyne under license
LENNOX: Lennox Industries.

LUXAIRE: Founded in 1939, purchased by Westinghouse in 1955, was purchased by York in 1981.

MAGIC CHEF: In 1986, Magic Chef was acquired by the Maytag Co. Air conditioning division was sold to Lennox in 1988 and renamed Armstrong Air. See Johnson.

MAJESTIC: Ceased making HVAC equipment in 1966. 
MAYFLOWER: St. Paul furnace company last listed in 1962.

MAYTAG: Name used by Nordyne under license.
McLAIN : No information

McQUAY: Formerly a division of SnyderGeneral, later owned by Hong Leong Group Malaysia. Now owned by Daikin. 

MILLER: Was Miller the Home Furnace Company started in 1916. Now part of Nordyne.

MITCHELL: Last listed in 1958.

MONCRIEF: Division of York International. See Henry Furnace.

MUELLER CLIMATROL: In 1964 became Climatrol Div. Worthington Air Conditioning. Eventually bought out by Fedders. See Worthington and Fedders.

NATIONAL U.S. RADIATOR (Capitolaire): Acquired by Crane in 1960.

NESBITT: Acquired by ITT in 1963. Divested by ITT in 1979 and filed for bankrupcy in 1980. Now a tradename of Mechanical Specialties, Inc.

NIAGRA: Acquired by Rybolt in 1961.

OLSEN: In 1965 became Luxaire, Inc. with brand names Luxaire & Moncrief. Acquired by Westinghouse then sold to York Div. Borg-Warner in 1981. Olsen name no longer in use by York.

ONEIDA-ROYAL: Purchased by Utica Boilers Inc. in 1990, see ECR.

PAYNE: A Carrier brand.

PEERLESS: In 1964 became Peerless Division, Space Conditioning Systems. Eventually acquired by Dunham-Bush with names dropped in mid 1970s.

PEERLESS HEATER: Boiler manufacturer since 1908.

PERFECTION: Became Perfection Division, Hupp Industries in 1964. In 1965, Perfection name dropped. Later known as Typhoon Div, Hupp Industries. Hupp in bankrupcy in 1991. Perfection Industries was purchased by Schwank in 1981, now operating as Schwank Inc. making radiant heaters.

PHILCO: Name used by Nordyne under license. 
RHEEM:  Rheem Manufacturing is owned by Japanese water heater manufacturer Paloma.

ROUND OAK: Last listed in 1963. See Peerless.

RUUD: Part of Rheem Manufacturing. See Rheem.

RYBOLT: Last listed in 1973.

SILENT AUTOMATIC: Last listed in 1961. See Iron Fireman.

SINGER: In 1982 became climate control unit of SnyderGeneral Corp. with name dropped. In 1984 SnyderGeneral operations included Arcoaire, Comfortmaker, McQuay. In 1988 SynderGeneral bought American Air Filter. In 1991, sold Arcoaire & Comfortmaker to Inter-City Products.

SOUTHWEST MFG: Became Heatwave International in 1984, later going bankrupt.

SPACE CONDITIONER: Became Dunham-Bush division in 1968.

SQUARE D: Production resumed as Sun Dial Manufacturing then stopped in the 1980s.

STEWART-WARNER: Last listed in 1976.

TAPPAN: Became SJC Corp. in 1979 with name Frigiking Tappan. In 1982, SJC sold Janitrol line to Goodman Mfg. Tappan name revived by Nordyne in 1998 under license from White Consolidated.

TEMPSTAR: Name used to replace Whirlpool name when Inter City Gas purchased Heil-Quaker. See Heil

THERMOPRODUCTS: Indiana manufacturer of ThermoPride brand furnaces & air condtioners, now owned by Burnham Corporation

TRANE: The Trane Company purchased GE's climate control division in 1982. Trane was purchased by American-Standard in 1984.

TORRIDHEET: Last listed in 1972.

WATERBURY: Last listed in 1962.

WATERFURNACE: Fort WayneIndiana manufacturer of water source heat pumps. 
WEATHERKING:  Former trade name of Addison Products, sold to Rheem in 1989.

WESTINGHOUSE: In 1981, sold to Borg-Warner [York]. Sale rights included names Moncrief, Luxaire, Fraser-Johnston all now used by York International. Name now used by Nordyne under license.

WHIRLPOOL: In 1972 became Whirlpool Div. of Heil-Quaker, a subsidiary of Whirlpool Corp. Tempstar name replaced Whirlpool after Inter-City Gas Co. bought Heil-Quaker in 1986. See Heil-Quaker. In 2002, Whirlpool name used by Tradewinds Distributing with line they designed based on and made by Armstrong.

WILLIAMS OIL-O-MATIC: Last listed in 1972.

WILLIAMSON: Purchased by Hupp Industries which went bankrupt in 1991. Williamson name was purchased by Metzger Machine (Milwaukee Thermoflo) and used on furnace line. Late 1999, purchased by United Dominion (Weil-McLain's parent)

WORTHINGTON: Became Mueller Climatrol in 1970 after being acquired by Fedders.

YORK: Formerly a division of Borg-Warner, York International is now spun off. York also makes Fraser-Johnson, Luxaire, Moncrief, Winchester, Coleman-Evcon, AirPro, Red T. Also known in the past as Central Environmenal Systems. York was purchased by Johnson Controls in 2005. 
 

================================================
E-mail author [email protected] <[email protected]>
 http://www.johnmills.net/work/history.html


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Now you've done it. There's enough keywords in that list for all the search robots to latch onto, we'll be flooded with furnace questions all winter now.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Here, I'll play too:

Aaon Addison Products Airquest Airtemp Amana American Furnace AFCO American Standard ARCO Arco air Arco aire Arkla Armstrong Robur Bard Bohn Bryant Carrier Century Coleman Coleman Evcon Comfortaire Comfortair Comfort Aire Comfort Air Comfortmaker Weathermaker Command-Aire Command-Air Command Aire Command Air Coolerator McGraw-Edison McGraw Edison Crane Crain Daikin Daikin US Day & Night Day Night Day and Night Delco Ducane Dukane Duomatic-Olsen DMO Electric Furnace Man Eubank Electric Heat Controller Fandaire Fanaire Fanair Frasier-Johnson Kaiser-Frasier Fedders Hunter Emerson Fredrich Friedrich Gaffers and Stattler Gaffers and Statler General Electric GE Green Colonial Hall Neal Hall Neil Hastings Heil Heil-Quaker Heil Quaker Henry Furnace Moncrief Home Furnace Miller Nortek International Heater Marley International Oil Burner Intertherm Iron Fireman Iron-Fireman Dunham Bush Dunham-Bush ITT Janitrol Goodman Johnson Airease Air-Ease Lennox Luxaire Luxair Magic Chef Mayflower McQuay McQuay Norris Miller Miller Nordyne Intertherm Mitchell Mueller Mueller Climatrol National US Radiator Capitolaire Nesbitt Nesbit Niagra Rybolt Olsen Onieda Onieda Royal Utica Boilers Burnham Payne Peerless Peerless Heater Perfection Perfection Boiler Rheem Ruud Rheem-Ruud Paloma Round Oak Rybolt Silent Automatic Silent-Automatic Singer Comfortmaker Inner City Products Inter City Products Inter-City Prodcts Southwest Heatwave Heatwave International Space Conditioner Square D Sundial Manufacturing Stewart Warner Stewart-Warner Tapan Tappan Goodman Nordyne Nordine White White-Westinghouse Robertshaw Fenwal Furnas Honeywell Johnson Trane Torridheet Torridheat Waterbury Waterberry Westinghouse Whirlpool Kenmore Tempstar Heil Heil-Tempstar Williamson Hupp Hupp Industries Worthington York Air Pro United Technologies Heatcraft Tecumseh Copeland Weathermaker Ultra Cleaver Brooks Jackson Jackson Church Jackson-Church Fireeye Fire Eye 

Heatcraft Bohn Kolpak Kolpack Coldpack Harford Duracool Hartford Duracool Robinair Yellow Jacket Plenum Chimney Natural Gas LP Propane Fuel Oil coal furnace triple aquastat fan cycling control headmaster ground source water cooled condenser thermocouple thermopyle thermopile thermopisle


----------



## winkydink (Nov 9, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> *Now you've done it. There's enough keywords in that list for all the search robots to latch onto, we'll be flooded with furnace questions all winter now*.



*So have I done bad ? Certainly had no intention of inviting spiders nor causing any extra work for you...' shunk..
*
wink :wink:


----------



## TOM DICUIRCI (Jan 12, 2010)

Now it know why ducan is low grade


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

John is a nice guy.

But. If he didn't give you permission to reprint that. Then you shouldn't have posted it here.


----------



## H. Phillips (Jan 5, 2010)

I think Carrier modernized the air conditioning business. There are older companies, but I just cannot think who they are right now.

http://inventors.about.com/library/weekly/aa081797.htm


----------



## mastertech (Mar 14, 2011)

H. Phillips said:


> I think Carrier modernized the air conditioning business. There are older companies, but I just cannot think who they are right now.
> 
> http://inventors.about.com/library/weekly/aa081797.htm


Another name that I didnt see was Day and Night equipment.Ive been using those for a long time! Ive had good luck with them plus I love there extra warranty package that really gives people extra piece of mind.Its called a "No Hassle Guarantee". Anything major gos wrong they replace the whole unit. Now another thing I heard about Ducane equipment.I was trying to use this model when they first come out and actually if they would of done a few things to kinda beef the unit up it probably would have made a nice lower end model but I kept getting DOA's on the job and just couldnt have it anymore.Maybe they g:huht the bugs out of it!


----------

